# Top completed!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I got this done today. I still need to stitch around the seaweed, trim the top and back it, and then quilt it. I am thrilled that it turned out like I pictured it!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

The top is a work of art. Love it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oooooooh! Beautiful ginnie......just beautiful!! Great job!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you! I was WAY out of my comfort zone with this. I've only done one other "art" quilt and it was a pattern. This one was what I came up with looking at other people's pictures online.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful and what a lot of work. Congratulations on stepping out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

It's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow - it sure looks different with the "stuff" on top!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really a work of art.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

You are a very talented lady.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very pretty, your DD must be so excited! Congratulations on pushing yourself and succeeding!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great job! It's so free and bright.


----------



## vflsun (Apr 18, 2013)

I love it!

Vickie


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Fantastic - I am chicken to do this so I have found patterns for wall hangings. s


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful!!! It gives ME courage!!!!!


----------

